# Okinawa, 3 reports.



## lowprofile

First time out was in April and I really didn't now how the boats worked, where we would be fishing or really the kind of fish in the area. these are copied and pasted from another, smaller site, I share reports with friends on.

some friends, Hannah (my wife) and I went out on a charter. target was Tuna, skipjack (bonito) and Mahi. we also trolled on the way out and in. It was a one man show for the Captain. no deck hands. He was cool though, I kind of translated what I wanted to do and he let me know when to set lines on the troll and even circled some of the structures to try to raise fish for us. I did get one or two fish to come up on the way in. about half mile apart but no takers. looked like a 100-150lb class marlin. 
we ended up with A LOT of bonito, a few tuna (yellowfin and Big eye is what they said) and no Mahi. The other boat that went with us took a different trolling path and hit a different spot in the morning and met up with us later that day. they ended up with a Mahi and Marlin. I also got to try out an electric set up. interesting way of catching fish but for the most part I threw the iron and then free lined some anchovies. 
put together the highlights from the trip. No music. I feel like music just wouldn't go well with this vid. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Y7cjjPA_K0&feature=youtu.be







Second trip was in May.

did it again. first go round was good because I got a feel for the boats and what I needed to bring on the second trip. my video skills are not very good and I recorded every minute of down time and turned it off when we were on fish... the gopro struggles. 
Had a rod get broken in a van door before we even left and lost the biggest Mahi I've ever personally seen (in real life, not on the internet). it was a good 40lbs and it somehow got of after our Deckie grabbed the leader. :roll: fought it for 15 mins on my HXW 4.2 and 50lb mono. super badass fish and they give an awesome show!
other than that, today was good. I got to catch a fish on my Avet EX50 on the troll (20lbish mahi). farmed one wahoo and raised a marlin on the way in. I took a few pics, but nothing to exciting.
Cedar plugs in wood and white with redhead, 9" skirts with silicone jet heads and big chunks of skipjack were the ticket. next time I promise to do a better job in documenting the trip.


----------



## lowprofile

Third trip was this past weekend. 




I got a group together from work and put together another charter. we also had 2 guys from the Japanese Army with us. They are engineers and doing an exchange program with our parent unit. We've been teaching them our ways for the past 2 weeks. So far they've learned to drive robots, run around in 80lb bomb suites, ID foreign and domestic ordnance and among other things they caught their first fish!
I brought out my 12/0 to load up on fish mojo and also had my Mak 80 and Avet EX50.
lots of fish came on the troll. we would drift past the bouys and chunk bait to the schools for only a couple fish. The drone of the diesel and smoking lures really got their attention!
first pass of a bouy and all three trolling rods get bent! lost the short corner (one of the Japanese guys was on it and just didn't know to keep tension). got two to the boat!

12/0 mojo


second pass and a double!


lets do another pass.. DOUBLE!

the school was around us so we threw baits out. I dropped the heavy Iron and nailed this guy

not much on that drift so we reset the drift. while moving I dropped back the lures and... FISH ON!


another wahoo for me. 

next drift turned out good







went to reset for another drift and set out the lures.
got two wahoo!



some more pics







Tight lines guys!

Video of my first wahoo! Warning: some language. it decided to go around the rudder and the cursing ensued.. :lol: held my breath on every run, hence the heavy breathing. when it went under the boat all I could think of was "there goes my lure, there goes my braid, there GOES MY FISH!" haha.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYqx_x2_olk&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## marmidor

Killer report man!


----------



## cbarnes91

Awesome!


----------



## Jason

Goodness gracious.....not shy on fish over there!!!! Dern fine job!!!


----------



## MoganMan

Awesome report and great pics as well! You're killing it over there!


----------



## Biller48

The big black dude is a friend of mine from our last duty station, small world!!! Good Job guys!!!


----------



## Kim

Sure looks like you guys got it it dialed in. Keep the lines tight.


----------



## lowprofile

Biller48 said:


> The big black dude is a friend of mine from our last duty station, small world!!! Good Job guys!!!


I got him hooked. He wants to get out once a month now and wants me to go with him tackle shopping lol.


----------



## kahala boy

Coming over in August. What would be good tackle to bring over? Did you get our phone numbers?


----------



## lowprofile

kahala boy said:


> Coming over in August. What would be good tackle to bring over? Did you get our phone numbers?


 I did, just been working. ill give you a call this weekend. 

bring everything you can for offshore and inshore. everybody feels comfortable fishing a different way and the fish aren't too picky. I like west coast style of fishing. conventional reels, tossing irons and flipping live baits. troll heavy to find fish and bring the school to the boat. 
quad and double jet head lures are killer right now. 9-10". different species key in on different colors so grab an assortment. and buy extra of whatever you like because it probably costs twice as much here or your going to be waiting 2-3 weeks for it to arrive in the mail.


----------



## purple haze

Hama It looks like you will be alright over there. Catch EM UP


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Awesome!!

At 4:55 on the wahoo iron video, was that a mahi just swimming around the boat? At first I thought it was your fish but it was not?


----------



## lowprofile

Caddy Yakker said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> At 4:55 on the wahoo iron video, was that a mahi just swimming around the boat? At first I thought it was your fish but it was not?


 yes it was. we put 6 in the boat within the first 30 minutes of getting to the grounds. (2 fish for each pass X3 passes. first 6 mahi in the post). the rest followed the boat into the slide and we kept them around. you can see right before I hook up, one of the guys up front gets bent on a Mahi. 

they weren't too particular about the bait we had (they really like chunked up rainbow runner and skipjack but we only had anchovies and sardines). Once they stopped biting the captain would get the boat going and we'd set the lures and get them into eating mode again. land a couple on the troll and then toss baits to the rest while they were riled up and wanting to eat.

my GoPro studio editor wont allow me to export video for some reason. I have a lot of good footage too. I have a video of me setting a lure back and as soon as I set the drag a Wahoo bursts from the water after the lure and chases it for about 10 seconds then I hook up to it. :thumbup:


----------



## Florida-Lis

Too cool guys. Thumbs up fish on!!!!


----------



## Biller48

lowprofile said:


> I got him hooked. He wants to get out once a month now and wants me to go with him tackle shopping lol.


Tell Pierre that his Doc from the schoolhouse loves him!!! One of the best and funniest dudes you will ever know. Thanks for getting him on the water. He kept his wife pregnant too much for me to have the chance to take him out in Destin.


----------



## lowprofile

Biller48 said:


> Tell Pierre that his Doc from the schoolhouse loves him!!! One of the best and funniest dudes you will ever know. Thanks for getting him on the water. He kept his wife pregnant too much for me to have the chance to take him out in Destin.


 HAHAHAHA, can you believe he's planning another one!?


----------



## Biller48

lowprofile said:


> HAHAHAHA, can you believe he's planning another one!?



"Looking good and making babies!!!!" My big choclate brother from another mother would say!!!


----------



## pompano67

Way to go Chris !!!!! Glad you're still tearing em up....Outstanding man!!!


----------



## WhyMe

I just saw the report here.....man that's a lot if fish. Great job.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## bcahn

Greatest 3 year tour I've ever taken. Didn't fish much, but diving became a way of life!


----------

